# "Out of stock, out of stock, out of stock, out of stock" !!!!!!!!!



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

Even Walthers doesn't have all the things you need. ETERNAL BACKORDERS and DAYS of searching are ruining new Layout Model Railroaders. I know Imex is out of business, but I can't even find a Imex 6310 supermarket on Ebay or at the Salvation Army Thrift Shop. Maybe I could go to Germany or Australia and go house to house and see if anyone will let me borrow one? You know what you want, and then you see it, but can't get "her."

Some model railroaders have money and can do o.k., but some ain't got much, but have a dream, but can't build it, but they try, but have problems. Hey, does anyone know where I can get a N scale Imex Supermarket? If you do, I have a list of other structures that are "Out Of Stock."


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old97 said:


> Even Walthers doesn't have all the things you need. ETERNAL BACKORDERS and DAYS of searching are ruining new Layout Model Railroaders. I know Imex is out of business, but I can't even find a Imex 6310 supermarket on Ebay or at the Salvation Army Thrift Shop. Maybe I could go to Germany or Australia and go house to house and see if anyone will let me borrow one? You know what you want, and then you see it, but can't get "her."
> 
> Some model railroaders have money and can do o.k., but some ain't got much, but have a dream, but can't build it, but they try, but have problems. Hey, does anyone know where I can get a N scale Imex Supermarket? If you do, I have a list of other structures that are "Out Of Stock."




A member here shows one for $11 bucks.
Some good words have been spoken about his store and the way he handles business.

Check him out he has other Imex's and if he doesn't ask maybe he could dig one up.

Tell him MTF sent you.


http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/n_scale_imex.html











It says out of stock but ask him, you never know.
He lists others maybe you will see another you like.


I try.hwell:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Old97,
I truly feel your pain. 
It burns my a** when I go to an on-line site that sells train stuff, click on "specials", etc., and am informed it's "out of stock".
If it's "out of stock" then why do they waste their time, and MY time advertising the item? 
Sheeeeze.......if you want to sell something, then have it available, right?
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Old97,
> I truly feel your pain.
> It burns my a** when I go to an on-line site that sells train stuff, click on "specials", etc., and am informed it's "out of stock".
> If it's "out of stock" then why do they waste their time, and MY time advertising the item?
> ...



I wonder what happened to OLD? Post this and never came back?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He's "out of stock".


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

raleets said:


> If it's "out of stock" then why do they waste their time, and MY time advertising the item?
> 
> Hey Bob,
> 
> ...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

choo choo,
You are, sadly, oh so correct about the selling tactics.
I've become VERY proficient at spending money on eBay  and snaring good deals. Now at over 650 purchases with 100% feedback since 1999.
Since I've been shopping for train stuff, which isn't that long, the only big vendor that seems to consistantly offer "sale" items that are "out of stock" is Hobbylinc. I've spent about $150 with them, but it would have been more if they would have had the item in stock that they were pushing. 
Sometimes you've just got to grin and bear it, right?
Bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

raleets said:


> choo choo,
> You are, sadly, oh so correct about the selling tactics.
> I've become VERY proficient at spending money on eBay  and snaring good deals. Now at over 650 purchases with 100% feedback since 1999.
> Since I've been shopping for train stuff, which isn't that long, the only big vendor that seems to consistantly offer "sale" items that are "out of stock" is Hobbylinc. I've spent about $150 with them, but it would have been more if they would have had the item in stock that they were pushing.
> ...


When you go to Hobbylinc's site, there's a little box where you can choose to see *only* the in-stock items. That can save you some frustration. 

Greg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Greg,
Yep, I finally figured that out .......duhh! 
It's still a pain in the arse when someone screams "sale" then doesn't have the item! 
Bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I received a Hobbylinc order a couple of weeks ago. I had ordered some sale items before the sale ended and combined them with some backordered black and white spotted cows which were out of stock at the time. The order arrived in just three weeks...

...and the little cows are *so* cute. 

Greg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, those cows are just cuddly wuddly :laugh: :laugh:
I've got sheep on my layout....18 white ones and one black one!
My oldest daughter swears the black one is in her honor  
Bob


----------

